# This is for Dirtie again.



## tshu (Apr 27, 2007)

It is spoiler free. for spoiler for non-dirties click spoiler below.


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 27, 2007)

PETAH PUHTRELLI!!!

I


----------



## tshu (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## mthrnite (Apr 27, 2007)

^
I give it a Tin out of tin!


----------



## lagman (Apr 27, 2007)

LOLove it

There´s a block when Tin Tin open his eyes.


----------



## nileyg (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Apr 26 2007 said:


> LOLove it
> 
> There´s a block when Tin Tin open his eyes.


Its a block of awesomeness...


----------



## tshu (Apr 27, 2007)

ya i dunno why block there. :'(


----------



## rest0re (Apr 27, 2007)

hey tay what prog you used to make that animation?


----------



## tshu (Apr 27, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Apr 27 2007 said:


> hey tshu what prog you used to make that animation?


Photoshop CS3


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 27, 2007)

Why does Tintin have a mullet >_


----------



## Jax (Apr 27, 2007)

Peter Fauntleroy Petrelli, you close that wound right now or you can cancel your playdate with nurse Focker!!


----------

